# Issues with 722k IR Remote



## watchcricket (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello Gurus,

I am new to this forum and desperate to get my IR remote work with my new Dish Network's 722K receiver.

The IR remote ONLY works when i put my remote very close and up against the receiver. But, if I move back (2 feet away), it just doesn't work.

I have my receiver connected to my Sony 52" LCD (via HDMI). The system information on the receiver says the following:

Model ID ViP722k DVR-HD
Software Version: L656RMGB-N
Boot Strap Version: 1332RMGB
Receiver Mode: Dual Mode

Primary Remote Address [1] IR
Secondary Remote Address [2] UHF Pro Band B

P.S. If I switch to UHF Pro, everything works just fine and as expected but I need the IR to work so that I can setup my Harmony 880 remote!!

I have seen multiple posts but unfortunately in neither thread, we have definitive suggestion/solution to the problem! Also, I don't see all the members who reported the problem initially confirmed whether a particular suggestion/solution really worked for reference purposes!!

Some of you recommend to cover the receiver to avoid IR interference! Appreciate if you could elaborate and give clear instructions.

Thanking you in advance. Appreciate your help in this regard.

Best Regards.


----------



## qcsatguy (Mar 13, 2005)

Some TV's emit excessive IR interference with their backlight or brightness control and cause this. Move the reciever away from TV, disable ambient light sensor on TV, adjust TV's brightness setting, or purchase TV1 uhf remote.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's definitely IR interference and definitely a common problem for all providers of IR controlled equipment.

Plasma TVs and LCD backlights both produce IR, with LCD backlights being worst for about the first 10 minutes after start-up. Once they've warmed up, IR output usually falls off and your remote might start working again. Even with a warmed up TV, you might still have the problem during high-contrast programming, such as the credits at the end of movies when you have a mostly-black screen with white text.

The solution is to either block or reduce the IR light hitting the sat receiver's IR sensor from the TV, or obtain an RF remote for TV1. Since you want to use your Harmony, the second option is out, so you'll need to figure out how to block the stray IR light coming from the TV. Lots of ways to do that, but one is to put a strip of black electrical tape over the receiver's IR sensor with just a pin-hole in it. Another way is to put a cardboard "shade" over the front of the receiver, or whatever direction it is from the TV, to block the light.


----------

